# First of the Year



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Took this cull buck this rainy morning. He was very skinny. Looked perfectly healthy otherwise though. You could see hip bones like a cow and the backbone/spine was pretty visible. Teeth put him at 2.5 years old. They're definitely not rutting yet so I don't know why he's that skinny. All the other deer are fat.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

CWD ... Congrats


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

We have no reported or confirmed cases of CWD in the state or neighboring states but I'll look into it. Thanks.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

somebody is always the first to report it ... it showed up here a couple years ago in WV and then last year it showed up here in MD ... it's a pain ... if you kill one and take it out of the area it has to be cut up before you can remove it from that area ... they have huge hoppers to dump the carcasses in ...


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

Whats cwd


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Chronic wasting disease 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chronic_wasting_disease


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Congrats on the first of the year!!! I shot a deer several years ago that was skinny and had the runs badly. I shot it in December. He was eating corn. He ran about 50 yards and died. I found it and grabbed it by the back leg and headed toward the truck. I stopped to rest and wiped the sweat off my forehead and felt something all over my face. I looked at my glove and it was totally covered in hair. So was my face. Were my hand was holding the leg it was bald. The side that was dragging the ground was bald. You could pull handfulls of hair out of the deer. I kept on dragging to the truck and loaded it up. Showed the deer to my buddy. We decided to call the wildlife people. They said to bury it. They was not interested in checking it. So that is what we did. 

I shot another buck a few years later that smelled bad. Kinda rotten. It was poor to. I buried it like before. I figure they had CWD. Wildlife was not interested in checking it the first time so I figured why bother calling them again. Generally every year I know of a sickly deer that gets shot. We generally just put them in the ground. I would not skin or consume any meat off a deer that was not in peak health.

If in question dig a hole and bury it. 

Darin


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

There wasn't any slipping hair or ribs visible, he had a decent amount of fat on him, but I'll give the DNR a call. Thanks.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

I assume you're hunting in SC. Here in Va we HAVE had a few cases up near WVA and MD. but not where I hunt in the east. Although a couple of years ago I killed a REALLY long deer on the edge of a swamp that was so skinny all his ribs were showing and his hind quarters were very gaunt. His horns were so crazy looking. When I hung him up his nose was a 1'2 off theground and weighed 150#. Most of the 150# deer we kill will be at least 10" from touching. His brain was full of puss when I removed the horns. The Game Biologest said let me put your mind to rest, he dosent have CWD.He had been fighting and the crease on the skull allowed the infection to enter his brain cavity. He also said if a deer gets injured on the left side it'll mess up the right side horns, injured on the right it'll mess up the left horn. I said both sides were messed up.....he said he must have got hit hard enough to rattle his nuts! I did bury it.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

To many places where we build. Deer are starving all over. Jmo


----------

